# Quickbooks for Contractors



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

And then there are his bad days 

BTW, welcome to the board Nails!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I musta missed something. I don't remembe rinsulting anyone. Either that or it comes so natural I didn't know that I did.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't know what he was talking about either Grumpy... I just had to take a jab


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

haha.. me too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

Intuit is NOT an Australian company. Corporate Headquarters are in California. They don't even have an office in Australia. I hope the rest of your information is correct.


Ross said:


> Intuit is Australian company. They have been around for some time now and are definitly here to stay. QB for contractors is a "lite" version with limited features.
> 
> QB Pro however gives you the whole box and dice with multi-user, including payroll if you have employees its handy. The software is very good in what it does and I can't see any competitors on the horizon. probably explains why MS have had several goes at aquiring it.
> 
> ...


----------

